# Exhaust Opinions



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a catback system for an S14DET and I want the quietest, most discreet 3" stainless steel system I can find with an emphasis on discreet. Which do you think is the better choice with the above mentioned criteria. The HKS Dragger II or the Blitz Nur Spec Racing. I've considered the Apexi N1 Dual but found out it's only 70mm up to the resonator and I'm not real fond of the dual cans out back.

I really don't want an exhaust that screams "look at me" nor do I want one that's obnoxiously loud. For those who've heard these exhaust systems please help with my decision.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

The blitz nur spec is rediculously loud, I heard people set off alarms when they started their cars with a nur spec exhaust. HKS is reasonable, but usually the bigger the tip, the quieter, but deeper the exhaust note.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

n1 dunk! , my friend has it and it sounds good. , my brother has the 5zigen and it looks good and makes power but is very quiet and expensive.


----------

